# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  سمبوستج تشرب زيت ولينة وما تقرمش؟ جربي طريقتي السحرية

## ترف

مراحب خواتي 

كيف الحال؟

طبعاً يكاد لا يخلو بيت في شهر رمضان من السمبوسة بين فترة وفترة .. بس المشكلة في عجينة السمبوسة الجاهزة إنها تشرب الزيت وقت القلي .. لا وبعد وأحياناً تطلع طرية ولينة ومب مقرمشة شرات سمبوسة الهنود .. وها نموذج من السمبوسة الفاشلة اللي تلمع من كثر الزيت اللي تشربه:




بس اليوم اخترعت طريقة وجربتها وطلعت رهييييييبة .. السمبوسة مقرمشة وما تشرب زيت ولذيذة .. وهاي هي صورتها.




أما الطريقة فهي عبارة عن:

عقب ما تحشين السمبوسة وقبل لا تقلينهم .. تخلطين شوية ماي على شوية طحين أبيض.
و تكون الخلطة سائلة.. يعني اتحسينها شرات اللبن أو الشوربة وتضيفين عليها طشونة ملح .. وعقب تغمسين السمبوسة في هالخلطة واذا الزوايا والأطراف مفتوحة تقدرين اتسكرينها .. وبعدين تقلينها عادي .. وعاد شوفي النتيجة الخطيرة.

بنات ترى أنا ما أعرف كم مقدار الماي والطحين .. لني خلطتهم من غير قياس .. المهم يكون شبه سائل شرات اللبن أو الشوربة.

أنا قلت ما ببخل على خواتي بتجربتي وما أبغي منكن غير الدعاء بأن الله يوفقني.

جربن .. وبالعافية عليكن.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## ملكة العود

ييزاج الله خير .. بنجرب !

----------


## أم saif

صدقتي انا جربتها بالحليب وعطتني مثل النتيجه

----------


## عرقوبه

و انا اقووول ليش سمبوسة ام ريلي غيير و سمبوست امي غييير 
اثاااري هاااااي المشكله لووول 


زيين والله

----------


## دبويه2007

تسلميين الغالية يزاج الله خير

----------


## the_me

بنجربها باجر
تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## رحلة الحب

مشكوره الغاليه 
والله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## الوية الصبوحي

يزاج الله خيييييير اختية رااح انجرب

----------


## cute_mimi

مشكووووورة الغالية

يزااج الله خير

ان شاء الله بجرب هاي الطريقة وتسلميين

----------


## "زوزو1"

تسلمين اختي

----------


## جوري وعناب

ييزاج الله خير ..

----------


## البراري

تسلمين ع الطريقة بنجربها

----------


## ام حمد ..

الله يعطيج العافية ي الغالية

----------


## عيناويه خجاجه

تسلمين اختي

----------


## الاترجة

تسلمين الغالية ... امسات اربيعتي اتخبرني عن هالطريقة وتقول انها حلوة واايد .. الحين شجعتيني اسويها ان شاء الله

----------


## ام ندى ...

يسلمووو

----------


## ميميه88

يزاج الله خييييييييير من يومين ابا انزل موضوع عن السمبوسه عشان حد يفيدني

----------


## شاطرة 1

بس انا احطها في الفرن وتطلع رهيبه . وجزاج الله خير

----------


## umm abdalla

لازم نجربها
يزاج الله خير

----------


## shjgirl

mashkoorah 3la al 6are8ah

----------


## لوليانو

> صدقتي انا جربتها بالحليب وعطتني مثل النتيجه

----------


## لوليانو

> بس انا احطها في الفرن وتطلع رهيبه . وجزاج الله خير


كيف ... ممكن توضحين .. ومشكورة

----------


## sugarpiece

مشكورة اختي بنجربها  :Smile:

----------


## sugarpiece

ياريت تصوري لنا شكل السائل ..مش كل يوم تسويها حددي لنا يوم مقدار مشكورة  :Smile:

----------


## دمووووع

مشكوره وان شاء الله بجرب اليوم  :Smile:

----------


## الاترجة

جربتها ......... صج شكلها روووووووووعة ومرتبة ومقرمشة .. والافضل قبل الفطور تقلينها وتاكلينها وهي حارة .......

تسلم افكارج الغالية

----------


## أشبه القمر

موفقه انشالله يزاج خير يارب

----------


## علااايه

بجربها اليوم وتسلمين ع الفكره الحلوه

----------


## موزاني 22

يعطيكم العافيه....

----------


## princess_1

مشكوره الغاليه بجرب

----------


## غلآهم

يعطيج العااافيه .. ودي اجربها ..

لكن اخاف ماتعجبهم ..

لآعدمنآج

----------


## عيون الفلاحي

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## عيون الفلاحي

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## أم مها11ري

*فكرة حلوة والله
تسلمين الغلا
بجرب باجر ان شاء الله*

----------


## مروهاج

مشكوره الغاليه بجرب

----------


## M!$$ N0N0

روووعه يبالنا نجربها 

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## Dala3uae

تسلمين حياتي

وراح اتجربها ان شاء الله

----------


## مروهاج

صاجججه والله تسسسسلمي

----------


## بشوورة

يعطيج العافية ي الغالية

----------


## أم مها11ري

*أبشرج جربت الطريقة
وفعلا السمبوسة نااشفة ومقرمشة
ماقصرتي عيووني*

----------


## uAe eVe

انتي رووووووووووووووعه

مشكورة الغاليه

انقذتيني من سمبوسة الفرن :Frown: <-------اتعقدت من الزيت وقمت احطها بالفرن

ماشاءالله ضبطت مثل ماقلتي حتى ريلي تم يمدحها لانه مايداني السمبوسة المتشربه زيت

----------


## Bumble Bee

شغلتين ما نعيش من دونهم في رمضان
الفيمثو السمبوسا

انا اليوم بجرب طريقتج يالغاليه 
وان شاء الله تنال اعجاب اللي في البيت << اللي ما يعجبهم العجب.

يزاج الله كل خير
والله يبارك لج في عمرج (وعيالج و ريلج) <<اذا متزوجه
واذا مب متزوجه الله يرزقج اللي يسعدج ويهنيج

----------


## شيخة الامارات

بنجربهااا

----------


## nice_love

ربي يوفقج

----------


## غيمة عناد

بنجرب ،،،

يزاج الله خير،،،

----------


## umohd

> ييزاج الله خير .. بنجرب !

----------


## أحلى زعل

بخبر البشكارة اتجربها من يومين قايلتلها السمبوسة وايد تشرب زيت... مشكورة اختي

----------


## كريمة المهيري

تبــــــــــاركــ الرحمـــــــــن

----------


## al-raheel

ربي يسعدج يربي ويرزقج كل خير


بميزان حسناتج

----------


## الضياء

تشبه طريقتي 
مشكورة

----------


## هند2005

تسلمين الغالية 
يزاج الله خير،،،

----------


## مجرد انثى

مشكوره الغاليه والله يوفقك في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## سرااااب

الغاليه انا جربتها بس انا لفيت السمبوسه وغمستها
ما ادري اذا طريقتي صح او لا
بس يابت نفس النتيجه
واشكرج على حسن فنج يالغاليه الله لا ييحرمني منج وتسلمين

----------


## Alaia

الله يعطيج كل اللي تتمنينة
فكرة حلوة بجربها إنشالله

----------


## AM MAKTOOM

gooood idies

----------


## دايموند_7

مرحبا

طيب العجين والماء يكون سائل او غليظ

ونتركها تجف قبل لانحطها بالزيت ؟ عشان مايرشنا زيت وقت القلي؟


بايات

----------


## اليامي مريامي

صح بعد ديري بالج يوم اتلفين مب بس مثلث وخلاص لا شوفي انج سكرتي الزوايا من الراس للراس ماتشرب دهن

----------


## اللهم اغفر لنا

الله يجزيج الخير يااارب

----------


## %MS UAE%

يعطيج العافية أفدتينا

----------


## LDEHX

رووووووووووووووووووووعة بجربها

----------


## أم سعود..

تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## فولة العين

مشكـــورة الغاليه ويعطيج العافيـــة

----------


## nosa

ماشاء الله فكرة فناااااااااااتك 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## تاج الزهور

وبعد فيه طريقة ذكرتها منال العالم واللي هي 

بعد ما تلفين السمبوسة تقلبينها بلبن وعقب تقلبينها بطحين وبعدين تقلينها بالزيت 

وهاي الطريقة احنا دوم نسويها روووووووووعه

----------


## memogirl

ملامج صحيح .. انا عن نفسي ما اسويها الا بها الطريقه
يزاج الله خير

----------


## رمااال

مشكوره الغاليه 
والله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## وصف الطيب

ربي يوفقج الغالية بنجربها...ان شاء الله

----------


## حنكوووشة

جربت الطريقه ...الحين صدق إلي ناكلها سمبوسه ...وااااااااااااايد حلوة الطريقه تحسين إنج تاكلين سمبوسه هنووود

----------


## Honey Mona

ألف شكر.......

----------


## Alyasiyyah

ربي يجزاج كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج يالغلا ..

----------


## *تووووتة*

مشكوووره حبووبه

----------


## ام صفا

جربتها وطلعت حلوة وبدون زيت
مشكوووووووووووورة

----------


## مخلصة لزوجها

جربت طريقتج وايد حلوه

----------


## ام كشيش

مشكوووووووووووره الغاليه

واليوم بجرب

----------


## بنت اليافعي

رووووووووووعة لج الف شكر حبوبه

----------


## عايشه 5

ماشاء الله

----------


## UmSawaf

تسلم ايدج يالغاليه

----------


## تاجرة شنط

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## الهدى1



----------


## زحمة الأشواق

مشكورة الغالية بجربها إن شاء الله......

----------


## كعبية

حلوة النتائج بطبقها ***** الله ^_^

----------


## موزه عبيد

> ييزاج الله خير .. بنجرب !

----------


## جليثم

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## منان

تسلمين يالغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## نور الح

تسلمين

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

يزاج الله خير

----------


## حرمه يديده

يسلمووووووووو

----------

